# Căn Hộ Dual Key "Hot" Nhất Vinhomes West Point | Gỗ An Cường



## luncas (24/11/21)

Sự ghép đôi độc đáo trong căn hộ Dual Key mang đến không gian gắn kết nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được sự riêng tư cho các thành viên, đây là điều khó tìm thấy ở những căn hộ truyền thống. Cùng khám phá ngay căn hộ đặc biệt này nhé!


----------

